# elo folks



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (10 Jul 2009)

been soooo busy its not even funny....

just wanted to let everyone that knows me know, (well, and those that dont!) that today I was offered a full time Lecturing post at Bournemouth and Poole College in the Technology Faculty.  Its been alot of hard work   to get to this stage so Im well chuffed..   

thanks to the other founders and mods for keeping us going here, without them we'd be nothing.

ps.  My tank broke right across its front 2 days ago depositing 1/5th of its 235ltres over my living room floor!!!! blahblahblahblah happens I guess! Insurance claim in, new tank soon! watch this space.  This time Im going to do it properly.

peace and love


----------



## Joecoral (10 Jul 2009)

Congrats mate!


----------



## ceg4048 (10 Jul 2009)

Sorry to hear about the spill but it's a lot easier to swallow now that you got the position. Well done and well earned mate! Good luck with it.  

Cheers,


----------



## a1Matt (10 Jul 2009)

Nice to hear from you Matt, and congrats on the job 

You might like to know that the marbled sword plant you gave me turned into a monster and is now living with Ed Seeley. It chucked out some plantlets along the way, one of which went to another member on here  8)


----------



## JamesM (10 Jul 2009)

Congrats Matt! Nice to see you around too! Bad news on the tank crack, but good luck with the new 'scape!


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (10 Jul 2009)

a1Matt said:
			
		

> Nice to hear from you Matt, and congrats on the job
> 
> You might like to know that the marbled sword plant you gave me turned into a monster and is now living with Ed Seeley. It chucked out some plantlets along the way, one of which went to another member on here  8)



lol Id forgotton all about that  isnt that what makes this place so great??


----------



## a1Matt (10 Jul 2009)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> isnt that what makes this place so great??



Yep!


----------



## samc (10 Jul 2009)

congrats on the job 

iv never really seen any of your work since iv only been here about 10 months so ill look foward to the new scape


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Jul 2009)

it feels like a new addition!   

welcome back


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (10 Jul 2009)

thanks folks.. im nothing like as experienced or talented as many of you.. im more of a  techy geek than anything else.  I do have an artistic nature but am still learning to put it into a scape that I can be proud of.  Will see how it goes


----------



## TDI-line (10 Jul 2009)

Hi Matt.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Jul 2009)

Congrats Matt and nice to see you around


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Jul 2009)

Good to see your back here pal! congrats on the job, i know you've been working hard on it, i bet your chuffed.

Looking forward to your new tank


----------



## John Starkey (14 Jul 2009)

Hello again matt,
Well done on your hard earned position,well deserved,
Sorry about your rotten luck with your tank,but in a evil way it will give you the chance to do it all again. With some new ideas,
Good luck john.


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (14 Jul 2009)

bloody insurance company have suddenly denied that we have accidental damage, which is rubbish! so fighting over it now.. sigh


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Jul 2009)

Matt Holbrook-Bull said:
			
		

> bloody insurance company have suddenly denied that we have accidental damage, which is rubbish! so fighting over it now.. sigh



Hey Matt, sorry about your tank but at least something good has happened  

Someone posted a few weeks back about accidental cover:

viewtopic.php?f=24&t=6449

It says in that thread only non-portable items are covered - is a fish tank portable


----------



## Matt Holbrook-Bull (14 Jul 2009)

these guys are saying that i only have it on dvd or hifi equipment.. which is a bit of a joke..

I spose I could put a cd in it


----------

